# Seaton Junction, Devon - Sept '08.



## Foxylady (Sep 29, 2008)

Seaton Junction is a small village in East Devon, some five and a half miles from Seaton, which derives it's name from the railway juction which served the now defunct Seaton branch line. 

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.763315&lon=-3.066205&z=17.1&r=0&src=msl

The areas abandoned include the railway station itself, bridge and platform for the closed line, and the next door factory, Axminster Engineering & Moulding Co. The goods yard looks as if it's in use by another company for vehicle storage.

I noticed the empty buildings whilst on a bus journey to Honiton a few weeks ago and recalled seeing the derelict station some years ago, but had completely forgotten about it. Visited with Neosea last week...and a big thankyou to him for the driving. Hopefully he'll be adding up some of his photos too. 

*Seaton Junction Station.*

The Seaton to Seaton Junction branch line was built in 1868 by the Seaton & Beer Railway Co, and subsequently taken over by the London & South Railway in 1885. Closed as part of the 'Beeching cuts' in March 1966. The trackway which runs between Colyton and Seaton now houses the Seaton Tramway. More history and info about that can be found in the following link.

http://www.tram.co.uk/acatalog/history.html

Old Station Yard.





































Inside booking hall taken through the door window.






Neosea taking photos of the platform through the metal grilled gate.






More to follow.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 29, 2008)

*The platform and bridge to the Seaton line.*






The second bridge along is accessible due to it being a public footpath.






From where we could see the platform and former goods yard.






The Seaton line rails are no longer there and the trackway is grassed over.






The remains of the platform can be seen on the other side.






The bridge on the other side. It just ended in a field, strangely enough, and was very overgrown.











*Axminster Engineering & Moulding Co.*

Comprising of large warehouse-type factory plus part of the station buildings, which housed reception and the offices.


























Cheers


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one Foxylady. For some reason - don't know where! - I've heard of this station. Odd that!

There seems to be quite a bit of history still lying round the site. It's always good to see something old from the railways. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 29, 2008)

Sausage said:


> There seems to be quite a bit of history still lying round the site.



One of the things that's amazed me recently are the connections I've been discovering with many of these local explores. I suppose it's because the towns and villages are small here and many of them relied on the same few means of making a living. There's a lot more history behind this little junction than I've posted, but I might add a bit more as other reports are posted. Cheers, Sausage.


----------



## Locksley (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome, some guys I know made a model of this station, but I didn't realise how realistic it was till I saw these pics.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 30, 2008)

Very good report Foxy! 

Enjoyed looking through these -the old Booking Hall -what class!
Well done for spotting this one. Good shots from the bridge too. You didn't happen to run into any of your friends? (Mr. & Mrs. Brambles) on the other side of the bridge? 
Like the look of that old Engineering / Moulding Works too -nice Crittall metal windows 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## mr_bones (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice one Foxy, looks very traditional and unvandalised.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 30, 2008)

-----------


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 30, 2008)

Neosea said:


> ... just wish the sat nav didn't like those single track roads so much



 Yes, that was quite a surprise travelling down obscure lanes that look like cattle tracks! 

Excellent photos, Neosea. I'd forgotten you'd taken pics through the window of the end building. Glad you posted the booking hall pic with the reflection of the house across the road...that's a great shot.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 30, 2008)

----------------


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 30, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Better than those fields later on



Not to mention the dead ends when you programmed in for petrol stations! Devon, eh!


----------



## Neosea (Sep 30, 2008)

----------------


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 30, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Those non existing petrol stations were in Dorset, that's a return visit as I may have found a few more places to check out (if they exist)
> 
> And about Devon, getting stuck behind all those tractors does something to the mind! I almost traded in the car for one. Seems like every other person drives a tractor. How does the saying go... I can not read....



Oops! Forgot they were in Dorset! Doh!  Cool, it'll be good to see some more places around there.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent photos Neosea! 

Like the attention to detail snaps, and the reflection ones are particularly cool 

Cheers a lot!

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 1, 2008)

Locksley said:


> Awesome, some guys I know made a model of this station, but I didn't realise how realistic it was till I saw these pics.



Blimey! I'm beginning to see there's more than meets the eye with this little station area.



Lightbuoy said:


> You didn't happen to run into any of your friends? (Mr. & Mrs. Brambles) on the other side of the bridge?



Cheers, Lb. Yes, we did! There were a humungous amount of them, but at this time of the year they were covered in blackberries which was a bonus...mmmmm, apple & blackberry pie!  Neosea had a go at looking for access to the platform bridge from that side, but it wasn't possible.



mr_bones said:


> Nice one Foxy, looks very traditional and unvandalised.



Thanks, Mr B. As far as I can discover, it's possibly been closed for as long as the branch line, so it's amazing how intact it is. I don't think the factory has been closed for too long as that address came up when I googled it, so it's proximity may have deterred trashing. The station at Axminster is very similar in design and is still in use. It's a fab building, isn't it. 

Thanks for your comments, everyone.


----------



## krela (Oct 1, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> The station at Axminster is very similar in design and is still in use. It's a fab building, isn't it.



Very nice! From what I remember the station at Axminster is lovely, and has a 6pdr gun emplacement just the other side of the railway, along with a couple of T24 pillboxes


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 1, 2008)

krela said:


> From what I remember the station at Axminster is lovely, and has a 6pdr gun emplacement just the other side of the railway, along with a couple of T24 pillboxes



Cheers, Krela. Yes, we found the 6pdr gun emplacement plus the anti-tank block on the bridge. We didn't find the pillboxes though. Oddly enough, I'm just about to scan those photos...I used 21 films during Neosea's visit, which isn't much compared to you digital guys, but the scanning!!!!!!! Arghhhhh! It's taking forever!


----------



## krela (Oct 1, 2008)

The pillboxes are on the top of the embankment of the now disused spur of railway that I think would have gone to lyme regis.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 1, 2008)

krela said:


> The pillboxes are on the top of the embankment of the now disused spur of railway that I think would have gone to lyme regis.



Cheers for that, Krela. We didn't venture too far along the embankment, but that can be checked out another time. Did you see that funky little bridge arrangement which led to a rail crossing? A small bridge over the stream and another over the pathway. We got sidetracked there (no pun intended!  ) then it was onto the next explore.


----------



## krela (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, it's cute. 

Have you got the maps up to Axminster? I can't remember which ones I gave you.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 1, 2008)

krela said:


> Have you got the maps up to Axminster? I can't remember which ones I gave you.



I've got the three Seaton/Whitford/Axminster ones, the latter which ends just this side of the station. I also recall seeing the pillboxes on GE, but this was an impromtu visit on the way between one quarry and another, so I hadn't jotted down a map for it. Thanks.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 1, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> ...I used 21 films during Neosea's visit, which isn't much compared to you digital guys, but the scanning!!!!!!! Arghhhhh! It's taking forever!



Now that's what I call dedication! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Neosea (Oct 1, 2008)

------------------


----------



## MrSlow (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Foxy good pics,

We met earlier on the streets of Seaton... Here's a link (Click me!) to that book I was telling you about, they probably have it in the library. I also have Fields of Deception, I saw that you were after it on another thread.

Let me know if you need a lift for any reccees (spelling?) in the local area


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 30, 2009)

MrSlow said:


> We met earlier on the streets of Seaton... )



Hiya MrSlow. Great to meet you earlier...I knew someone would recognise me one day!  
Thanks very much for your comments and for the link too. I realised afterwards that I should have asked you for the book details! 
Definitely have to do some explores. Cheers.


----------



## Scruffyone (Jan 30, 2009)

Great stuff, look like on my next trip to Dawlish, Ill be making excuses to go a bit further afield. Beats spending time with my family anyway!


----------



## TK421 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice set of photos, I love old railway stations. I really like the traditional pagoda hut, typicall GWR style!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 30, 2009)

Cheers Scruffyone and TK. 
Here's a pic of Axminster Station that Krela mentioned. Another funky one, although very much alive and kicking...I'm glad to say!


----------

